# AAAC Brooks Brothers Discount



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm up to 89 postings. I believe I read that once you achieve 100 you are admitted to a special 15% AAAC discount at Brooks Brothers. 1) When the major number is posted do the skies part, trumpets sound and one is presented with a secret handshake and membership card (or perhaps signet ring)? 2)What really does happen? 3) is the 15% "stackable" with their Semi Annual and other sales? BTW...I love the forum and have both learned a great deal _and_ been quite entertained at the wit exhibited by the members as well. For years I thought I was vertually alone and somewhat strange for my trad obessions and compulsions. My wife still thinks we all are!


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

See this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=79656&highlight=brooks+brothers+discount


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Or just check out this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72245

:devil:


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

But... but, no one answers my questions on there


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

playdohh22 said:


> But... but, no one answers my questions on there


What, the question about using the corporate card at factory stores?

Yes, the card should be valid at all BB stores (according to BB, this includes U.S. Retail, Brooks Brothers Country Club®, "346" Brooks Brothers®, Factory and Airport Stores).

If you can get them to stack the corporate discount onto sale items, then good for you. Just don't expect it.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

I have successfully used the card at normal outlet stores, but a recent poster indicates that the card is not valid at the BB clearance center in Garland, North Carolina.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

playdohh22 said:


> But... but, no one answers my questions on there


Sorry, but that's not a true statement as I answered question soon after you first posted your question.




playdohh22 said:


> Just wondering, does this deal apply for Brooks Brothers factory outlets as well ?





Reddington said:


> Yes, and the one I visit always allows me to use my 15% card on top of sale items, which www.BrooksBrothers.com does not.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

wnh said:


> Or just check out this thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72245
> 
> :devil:


What is this link trying to tell me? I know i'm a little shy of the 100 posts...but this is sufficiently vague as to make me wonder if there is more to it than that. Is this a "Skull and Bones" thing or what?


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Any Canadians get one? I assume it is no problem?


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

Basically what happens is that after you get 100 posts, you will obtain access to a special forum. Then there'll be a thread where you can get a link and some numbers which will serve as a "login/password" type of thing. After following that link, you give BB your information and then you get the card in the mail in a couple of days.

At least that's how I'm pretty sure it'll be like, since I don't exactly have 100 posts yet :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

To my delight the AAAC / Brooks Corporate Discount Card works with online orders!! Just remember to go through the Brooks banners on this site so that we get our small, little commission to help pay for the site!!

Other than that I know nothing of any special card!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Secret cards... I am REALLY liking AAAC more and more all the time.


----------



## Welton'82 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmm, methinks I need to do less lurking and more posting!


----------



## techchallenge (May 30, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ welcome to the forum


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome, Saltydog.


----------



## mdellison (Sep 24, 2005)

Card is 25% off?


----------



## mdellison (Sep 24, 2005)

Or is it 15% off?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

mdellison said:


> Or is it 15% off?


The AAAC BB Corporate Discount Card entitles you to 15% off regularly priced merchandise.


----------



## ilcatex (Jul 4, 2007)

So, just to clarify...

Is this an actual three dimensional card, or an online entity?

Thanks!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

ilcatex said:


> So, just to clarify...
> 
> Is this an actual three dimensional card, or an online entity?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a card that looks like this:










Here's the link to Brooks Brothers' corporate card program page:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/cis/membership.tem


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

It's a real piece of plastic. Even has your name printed on it.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

ilcatex said:


> So, just to clarify...
> 
> Is this an actual three dimensional card, or an online entity?
> 
> Thanks!


You get a physical card....on it is a number assigned to you as a member of the AAAC corporate account. You can use the card online by entering the number or in the store by presenting the physical plastic card.

Danny


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Reddington said:


> The AAAC BB Corporate Discount Card entitles you to 15% off regularly priced merchandise.


... as well as LTV merchandise when purchased online.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

JayJay said:


> ... as well as LTV merchandise when purchased online.


Or one item at the 3 for XXX price + 15% off; but again only online.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Green3 said:


> Any Canadians get one? I assume it is no problem?


I don't think they will normally send the Card to Canada. I think i read that someone was able to call a store and get an individual salesman to do so, but you'd have to search.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't know if anyone can help but I have just had an email from BB saying that they can only post my card to a US mailing address. 

My application has been accepted from the UK and they are happy enough with the address at which I live but can't actually post it international!

Would anybody be so kind as to let let me use their address and forward the card on to me in England? I will happily reimburse postage by paypal or some other arrangement. Many thanks in anticipation.

Bruce


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, so I've just passed 100 posts, and I want a card, especially to try and stack on top of the upcoming friends & family sale.

BUT I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO DO.

Could someone please dish out some detailed instruction? Or a link? And since this is such a hot topic, could it become a sticky?


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

From the main forum board, you can now access the Clubhouse forum and there is a thread that will explain everything.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, Cool Cal.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

wnh said:


> Or just check out this thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72245
> 
> :devil:


Very funny to those under 100


----------



## J Simulcik (Oct 11, 2008)

JohnHarvard said:


> Very funny to those under 100


Which you are, apparently, no longer.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

JohnHarvard said:


> Very funny to those under 100


that was quick.

congrats and enjoy the rewarding benefit.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

hey I'm almost there, let's talk about something!!
j/k


----------



## J Simulcik (Oct 11, 2008)

I could remark about how I hadn't noticed JohnHarvard's join date at first, but now realize I have but four days to catch up.



Ooops


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

interesting point


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

J Simulcik said:


> I could remark about how I hadn't noticed JohnHarvard's join date at first, but now realize I have but four days to catch up.


Easy to do when you sift through the archives and post useless replies to random threads. Just sayin'.


----------



## FilipI (Jan 31, 2014)

wnh said:


> Or just check out this thread:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72245
> 
> :devil:


Hm, I reached 100 posts, but still can't open this link...

PS. It worked!


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome! +1 more towards mine now!


----------



## clmickle (Apr 19, 2012)

Almost there...


----------



## phillytrad (Feb 20, 2016)

So far away...and jonesing for a new ocbd


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Paraphrasing from the movie "Field of Dreams," Keep posting...and it will come!" LOL.


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)

Getting close...


----------



## dredey (Feb 8, 2016)

tweed sport coats own make drool....


----------



## jpgr (Sep 2, 2016)

Got a ways to go, but I'll take this +1.


----------

